
How to stay productive as a remote employee - john_cogs
https://bytes.grubhub.com/how-to-stay-productive-as-a-remote-employee-b865a6c1b1b3
======
john_cogs
Good explanation on how remote workers can work effectively as part of co-
located teams.

